# Sticky  Posting Rules Revisited



## JohnK and Sheri

PLEASE! folks, Now might be a good time to reread the Forum rules, which we all agreed to follow when we registered to participate on BeeSource.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226194

The entire registration agreement is at the location posted above but I would like to summarize a few posting issues that seem to be more widely ignored. Keep in mind that offenders may be warned, given infractions and can have posting privileges withdrawn. 

I would like to give extra emphasis on the overused and misused "quote" feature. Simply addressing the person you are replying to by name at the beginning of your post is often sufficient clarification.
Also the "civility" issue. Everyone needs to "speak" as if the person were face to face across the dining room table from them.
If you have any questions, PM me.
Sheri
_
Don't quote back entire messages in your reply. While this board allows you to "quote" (i.e. include) messages when you reply to them, very rarely do you ever need to quote the entire message that was sent to you. Just quote the relevant portion and chop out the rest.

While our intention is to give to all members as much latitude and freedom in their postings, we expect all posted material to stay within the related topics of each forum and thread.

You may advertise a beekeeping related product or service in the For Sale Forum only. Chain letters, pyramid schemes, and solicitations are not permitted. 

You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use the Beesource Beekeeping Forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.

Personal attacks are never okay. We can disagree and debate a subject, which is fine. You'll find no "know-it-all's" here. No one on this forum is in a position where they can't be questioned or disagreed with.
You agree to be civil and "observe with both friend and foe the ordinary rules of courtesy." 
Avoid sarcasm and be careful with humor. You are communicating entirely by your words. You don't have the benefit of facial expression, body language, or tone of voice to let somebody know you're "only kidding".

Any user who feels that a posted message is objectionable is encouraged to contact us immediately. We have the ability to remove objectionable messages and we will make every effort to do so, within a reasonable time frame, if we determine that removal is necessary. 

We at the Beesource Beekeeping Forums reserve the right to edit, delete, or move any message for any reason whatsoever. Under no circumstances start threads asking why other threads were moderated. Forum moderation is not up for public debate, such threads will be deleted and the thread starter warned.
_
_____


----------

